

Ask HN: JavaScript-based analytics pushing to SQL db? - jamespayneuk

There are lots of analytics platforms (Piwik, MixPanel, keen.io, GA), but they all have their own pre-made reporting, or are restricted in the data you can get out. For a low traffic volume, high visitor value site, we want to be able to query visitor&#x2F;pageview&#x2F;events to answer specific questions.<p>Does anyone know of a platform&#x2F;library that does this so we don&#x27;t have to build from scratch? Ideally JS based, as some pages are built using different stacks.
======
rfergie
Snowplow:
[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow)
and [http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/)

------
jrpt
What website is this for? The answer depends on your budget.

------
Nilef
Could segment.io help you?

